# RDL Hobbies Question



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Does RDL Hobbies give 1st Class Members a discount like some of the other advertisers? If so how do we get it?

Thanks, Ron


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Ron,
I dont know about 10% discount.

But Robby has always done rite by me

And you guys Know how much i buy.

RLD is topps in my book.. 


As is Axle as well.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

RDL always treated me well and best prices on what I got from them. Seem like good guys.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm not questioning if they are good guys or not, I'm sure they are, I am just wondering if they give MLS 1ST members an additional discount over their normal prices.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I've never successfully gotten a discount when one was advertised anyplace for being a First Class member but then again that is NOT why I am here and paying for First Class 

Chas


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

All I can sayis....DITTO!

Robbie is the greatest!!!!!

Bubba


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Who are the advertisers or stores that give 10% discount to Gold Members?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Train-Li gives a MLS discount. 

Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I am not affiliated with or promoting anything here, but if you guys are buying ANYTHING on the net, anywhere, you should join (free) ebates.com also NOT affiliated with the "Evil Bay", that I know of! I joined 3-4 months ago. I usually don't get involved with these things but this really does work. You can get back anywhere from 2%-7% + sometimes they run double back on things, and there are thousands of stores we all shop at online. Not sure of Large Scale ones, but all the big ones Lowes, Target, WalleyWeird, I just got back $9.00 and free shipping on a tv after ours went south!! They give you the rebates every couple of days after you go shopping and buy. They then accumulate over 3 mos. and then send you a check, and or you can have it directly deposited into your PreyPal acct. whatever you choose. In this day and age especially for my situation, anything back is a plus!! Check it out. Here is the link! Regal 
Again I'm not trying to promote only help those who enjoy money back, and or discounts which is what this thread is about right????? Give it a try, there are no negatives that I have found so far in 4+mos. Make sure you clik on the store and or a coupon before you go shopping a square will come up and tell you ok , now go shopping!! 

http://www.ebates.com/index.htm


----------

